# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  порядок обновления 1с

## Liquid808

Есть древняя версия 1с 7.7, бухгалтерия редакция 4.5.
необходимо обновить, но где взять порядок обновления, где указано, что можно пропустить а что в обязательном порядке нужно ставить.

Или есть варианты сразу поставить последнюю версию?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Есть древняя версия 1с 7.7, бухгалтерия редакция 4.5.
> необходимо обновить, но где взять порядок обновления, где указано, что можно пропустить а что в обязательном порядке нужно ставить.
> 
> Или есть варианты сразу поставить последнюю версию?


В 1с 7.7 нет такого геморроя  как в 1с 8.2.. Можно накатить сразу последнее обновление..

----------

